# Home Theater for Real



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

This is my mom and stepdad's house.

http://s646.photobucket.com/albums/uu188/walkerjaw/Innovative%20Home%20Media/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

walkerj said:


> This is my mom and stepdad's house.
> 
> http://s646.photobucket.com/albums/uu188/walkerjaw/Innovative Home Media/


 


HFS Batman,,,,,,,,,that's nice


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

He is a professional photographer for over 30 years also:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool looking set up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Do they even watch movies much?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Do they even watch movies much?


Yea, they whatch a lot of movies and such.

I guess I forgot to mention he does this stuff for a living.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What'd that setup set you back? well your parents?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Yea, they whatch a lot of movies and such.
> 
> I guess I forgot to mention he does this stuff for a living.


Oh. It sometimes amazes me how many people, for instance, live in a golf course community that don't even golf, etc.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I wouldn't leave that room for anything except work and camp:thumbsup:

Remember Valdes brought up "home" concert nights once a week? Ohhhhhh, H*LLLLL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Old Westbury estates type of set up, mini movie theatres inside homes. Parents Wall Street gurus?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Old Westbury estates type of set up, mini movie theatres inside homes. *Parents Wall Street gurus*?


 :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Old Westbury estates type of set up, mini movie theatres inside homes. Parents Wall Street gurus?


 

I just finished a basement that got 132" projector. Not quite as impressive as this, but very nice


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the fact that there's no monster heating runs.

Sometimes I see home theaters in people's basements, and they happen to run all their tin above them. Hahahaha, crazy people!

But it looks like your dad knew what he was doing, though the sprayfoam is overkill.

Good he put rocksol (the green stuff) in there because sprayfoam is a fire hazard.

SWEET!!! Too bad he doesn't have a blue ray and he's still watching his old VCR tapes.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What's the significance of this photo:









Surely those aren't all screw heads...? :blink: Is that homemade sound dampening?

-John


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mind sharing his power bill? :jester:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Big John said:


> What's the significance of this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The floor and ceiling both 'float'.

The holes allow air to travel into the floor space which sits on isolators.

The ceiling is hung on springs.

This allows the room to expand when the bass hits, if not your ear drums would vaporize:whistling2:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I like the fact that there's no monster heating runs.
> 
> Sometimes I see home theaters in people's basements, and they happen to run all their tin above them. Hahahaha, crazy people!
> 
> ...


This was all designed by an accoustical engineer.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If your parents are rich, why do you work? 

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If your parents are rich, why do you work?
> 
> ~Matt


 
Who said they're rich? and who said he lives with them?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who said they're rich? and who said he lives with them?


No one did. It was a question, that wasn't directed at you.

~Matt


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If your parents are rich, why do you work?
> 
> ~Matt


They aren't rich, but comfortable.

Do you think I would work if my parents were rich:whistling2:

He is a one man show home theater installator. He has always been a nutjob about A/V stuff.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

walkerj said:


> They aren't rich, but comfortable.
> 
> Do you think I would work if my parents were rich:whistling2:
> 
> He is a one man show home theater installator. He has always been a nutjob about A/V stuff.


 
I'm sure he's a good guy, but everyone of those A/V theatre guys have a little OCD in them. Although most good tradesman have the same characteristic.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

If I had something like that my kids would have it [email protected]#ked up in about 2 hours. I can't have nothing nice.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

walkerj said:


> They aren't rich, but comfortable.
> 
> Do you think I would work if my parents were rich:whistling2:
> 
> He is a one man show home theater installator. He has always been a nutjob about A/V stuff.


:thumbup::laughing: Its why I asked.

Very cool room never the less!

~Matt


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

http://www.cepro.com/article/triad_pmi_outfit_a_dealer_with_the_ultimate_demo_system


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

76nemo said:


> I wouldn't leave that room for anything except work and camp:thumbsup:
> 
> Remember Valdes brought up "home" concert nights once a week? Ohhhhhh, H*LLLLL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Home concert night? 

Wow, that's a great idea! 


Tuesday night it's "Iron Maiden -- Live After Death" 

The following week "Rush Live in Rio"

Week after that "Kiss Symphony"

After that "Crue Fest #1" 


Etc, etc..


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice theater!


----------

